# No valid from date on Visa Debit Card



## pudds (24 Sep 2014)

PTSB visa debit card has no valid from date... only expiry date!


----------



## Time (24 Sep 2014)

That makes no difference to anything. 

On web forms you can ignore the valid from field if there is none on the card. 

All that is really needed is expiry date and the 3 digit security code.


----------



## seantheman (24 Sep 2014)

pudds said:


> PTSB visa debit card has no valid from date... only expiry date!


 My BOI visa debit card is the same. Is it not just credit cards that have a valid from... expires end on them?


----------



## Time (24 Sep 2014)

My UB visa debit has a start date on it.


----------



## pudds (24 Sep 2014)

Time said:


> On web forms you can ignore the valid from field if there is none on the card.



aw right I wasn't aware of that, thanks...valid from date seems unnecessary when you think about it, if card is activated or active, so expiry date is all that's necessary.


----------



## Squonk (25 Sep 2014)

I do believe "from date" was requested in the UK on Switch cards [broken link removed])


----------



## PatMacG (25 Sep 2014)

I'e never been asked for an "issue date"using a charge card, debit or credit card online nor can I remember seeing one on AMEX, MasterCard, Visa Debit / Credit, old Laser.


----------

